# Neat sink and faucet combo



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a service call to fix a leaky faucet and came to find this with more than a drip. 

ended up not bothering with it and replacing the whole works with a ped lav and faucet

enjoy!


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

fhrace said:


> I had a service call to fix a leaky faucet and came to find this with more than a drip.
> 
> ended up not bothering with it and replacing the whole works with a ped lav and faucet
> 
> ...


Thats crane dial-eze faucet. Has a plastic handle adapter. I've repaired and ripped out many of them.


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> Thats crane dial-eze faucet. Has a plastic handle adapter. I've repaired and ripped out many of them.


Yup. Those were the shnitz back in their day.


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

they repaired very easily. very reto


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ranman said:


> they repaired very easily. very reto


 They do unless you let the valve body turn. If it does then its not so easy to repair.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> They do unless you let the valve body turn. If it does then its not so easy to repair.


your right about the valve body turning :furious: what i usually do is have one of my helpers hold to body from underneath in order to try to remove the stem!!!


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

fhrace said:


> I had a service call to fix a leaky faucet and came to find this with more than a drip.
> 
> ended up not bothering with it and replacing the whole works with a ped lav and faucet
> 
> ...


 
Sometimes it's easier to repl. old stuff than trying to repair. It's your call and/or customer's.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Crane Dial-Eze One of the best faucets ever made.

Crate up the lavatory and faucet, send it my way and I will pay the shipping


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> They do unless you let the valve body turn. If it does then its not so easy to repair.


Just rebuilt 4 in a house all with the china spout.

Non-Turned as I am well aware of the problem. But every once in a while you get one. Usually when the home owner tried a repair or a wanabe tried it and did not suceed.

The reality comes when you completly pull the valve bodies from the china and can't find any washers to fit. Or washers soft enough to seal against then china. Sometime you can find a Mack washer but I think I made have said this before. The orange Wolverine Brass hand tighten trap washers do just fine. Insert a 1-1/4 into a 1-1/2 and you have almost the OEM Crane original composition, size and bevel.

To the guy that tore it out, you just removed one of the best wall hung lavatories ever made.


----------



## fhrace (Sep 7, 2009)

both the hot and cold side were bad. got the cold side fixed but i just could get the hot side bonnet nut off. no matter what i did.

sorry its long gone. shop guy threw it in the dumpster.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> Just rebuilt 4 in a house all with the china spout.
> 
> Non-Turned as I am well aware of the problem. But every once in a while you get one. Usually when the home owner tried a repair or a wanabe tried it and did not suceed.
> 
> ...


I cut mine out of sheet rubber. I have not rebuilt one in over 15 years and dont expect anyone to pay me to rebuild one but ya neva know....I would if they wanted.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Crane was it until the whole bunch of the heads went down in a plane crash...started a policy of never sending everyone on the same plane. I liked it better than Chicago faucet.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*If you really want one.....*



Associated Plum said:


> Crane Dial-Eze One of the best faucets ever made.
> 
> Crate up the lavatory and faucet, send it my way and I will pay the shipping


 
if you really want one, let me know...
I have a nutty freind that has a bunch 
of them in storage for over the past 30 years..

he would probably part with one cheap


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

fhrace said:


> both the hot and cold side were bad. got the cold side fixed but i just could get the hot side bonnet nut off. no matter what i did.
> 
> sorry its long gone. shop guy threw it in the dumpster.


That was probably worth a couple of hundred dollars.


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> if you really want one, let me know...
> I have a nutty freind that has a bunch
> of them in storage for over the past 30 years..
> 
> he would probably part with one cheap


Can you get me a list of the items and prices?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*American hardware*



Associated Plum said:


> Can you get me a list of the items and prices?


 
The guy that has all this junk is an old Jewish guy that inherited the plumbing hardware store from his father... I have been takeing my plumbing junk into him for decades, so has everyone else in this town, he literally has a whole storeroom in the back building full of antique toilets, lids, low boy toilets from the 40s, some of those lavatories, and many other very odd ball...... hard to find fixtures....


what you see is what you get...AS IS

Call Larry at..American Hardware... 317=637-0294..

just dont act too interested or the price could tripple instantly :whistling2:


----------



## CSP Drain (Jun 15, 2010)

looks like something in an alien spaceship.


----------

